# iPhone 5 promo



## geoffbark (12 Sep 2012)

http://gnli.christianpost.com/video/leaked-official-apple-iphone-5-promo-video-keynote-2012-6085


----------



## RoughIt (13 Sep 2012)

Brilliant video.


----------



## andyh (13 Sep 2012)

love it


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Sep 2012)

Waited since May to upgrade my phone to see what the iPhone 5 was going to be like and was pretty disappointed with the results, specially the screen shape, the S3 is just a little to big for me so now need to think what I am going to upgrade to....


----------



## nry (14 Sep 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Waited since May to upgrade my phone to see what the iPhone 5 was going to be like and was pretty disappointed with the results, specially the screen shape, the S3 is just a little to big for me so now need to think what I am going to upgrade to....



A Windows Phone.  Seriously.  Apple is dated, Android is, well, anything and everything.


----------



## skeletonw00t (14 Sep 2012)

I like it.

Does everything you need & looks great & is easy to use.

Don't know what more people expected to be honest


----------



## Eboeagles (14 Sep 2012)

Funny.

for iphone geeks and quite appropriate after watching that video:

http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/ ... hoto-lens/


----------



## geoffbark (14 Sep 2012)

Cool SLR the idevice


----------



## geoffbark (14 Sep 2012)

Who is upgrading to it anyway?

I popped in car phone warehouse today. 

Unlimited mins
Unlimited texts
1GB data
£36 a month and £100 up front. 

4G only on EE and could be £10 more a month.


----------



## Westyggx (15 Sep 2012)

geoffbark said:
			
		

> Who is upgrading to it anyway?
> 
> I popped in car phone warehouse today.
> 
> ...



Preordered the same thing last night with o2


----------



## johnski (15 Sep 2012)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Waited since May to upgrade my phone to see what the iPhone 5 was going to be like and was pretty disappointed with the results, specially the screen shape, the S3 is just a little to big for me so now need to think what I am going to upgrade to....



I had an S3 for a while and I thought the same as you regarding the size, but in all honesty, I got used to the size within a couple days. It's lighter and thinner than an iPhone and most the Blackberry's too, so you hardly even feel it in your pocket.


----------

